# Help with Web Site - not displaying properly widescreen



## garymfc (Aug 15, 2009)

I just made a website in WebEasy 7 and I don't know html. It looks good on some computers and on others, it's all disjointed. When I'm on my laptop with a widescreen it doesn't show up properly. Other wise it looks OK on my other computers that are not widescreen. Not sure this is the problem, but I'm guessing. Any suggestions. 

HEre is the site www.intellectualbeginnings.com Thanks!


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Hey, welcome to TSF!

Could you post a screenshot of what it looks in widescreen for those of us without those pretty monitors? I'm getting one soon, but I'd like to help before it's delivered lol.

The first thing I saw in the code was in your CSS file located at http://www.intellectualbeginnings.com/index_p.css the specific part is at the bottom and quoted below.


```
div#page            { /* Page Holder */
	background-color: #5f5f5f;
	position        : relative;
	width           : 517.50pt;
	height          : 609.00pt;
	text-align      : left;
	margin-left     : auto;
	margin-right    : auto;
	}
body                { /* Page Body */
	background-color: #5f5f5f;
	text-align      : center;
	overflow        : auto;
	}
```
Also, could you explain the problem in a bit more depth? What is disjointed exactly?


----------



## garymfc (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for replying. I don't know how to code. I used Web Easy for this so excuse my ignorance. I'm willing to learn though. Here is a screen shot. 

It's weird, I am using IE 6 on a 15.4 widescreen laptop. On everyother computer I've tried even with a MAC it looks OK. It even looks OK on my RIM. Can't figure out why this is with this computer. I downloaded Firefox and it looks the same on this Lenovo laptop. 

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Open up this file--> http://www.intellectualbeginnings.com/index_p.css

Locate the section of code here:

```
div#page            { /* Page Holder */
	background-color: #5f5f5f;
	position        : relative;
	width           : 517.50pt;
	height          : 609.00pt;
	text-align      : left;
	margin-left     : auto;
	margin-right    : auto;
	}
```
It should be near the bottom. Change the Height/Width to 100% and see what happens. You can note off the previous settings like I did below.

```
div#page            { /* Page Holder */
/* Previous settings
    width           : 517.50pt;
    height          : 609.00pt;
*/
	background-color: #5f5f5f;
	position        : relative;
        width           : 100%;
        height          : 100%;
	text-align      : left;
	margin-left     : auto;
	margin-right    : auto;
	}
```
See if that changes the display any. I want to find out which is that big white background.


----------



## garymfc (Aug 15, 2009)

I gave that a shot, but it didn't seem to work. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## garymfc (Aug 15, 2009)

Here is the screenshot with the recent code change.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Alright, try taking out the margin-left and margin-right attributes.


----------



## garymfc (Aug 15, 2009)

Still no go. Same result. It's weird, nobody else has complained about this so maybe it's just my laptop.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

Off topic - that font on your site is sort of difficult to read...I'd make it darker...


----------



## garymfc (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion! I'm going to be making some revisions soon.


----------

